# Grafikkarte zu schweren Zeiten



## Lyrreth (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

In schweren Zeiten für Grafikkarten-Neukäufe hatte ich Pech.
Meine Grafikkarte verabschiedet sich leider bei jeglicher stärkeren 3D-Beanspruchung in den kompletten Freeze / PC-Shutdown.

Daher steht nun eine neue Karte an... leider zu schlechter Zeit.

Gibt's aktuell überhaupt noch Empfehlungen? "Preis-/Leistung" ist ja momentan etwas ausgehebelt bzw. stark verschoben.

Wollte mich da im Bereich GTX 1060 bewegen. Hatte bisher eine GTX 760. Spiele hauptsächlich Guild Wars 2, kaum bis gar nicht irgendwelche neuen TOP-AAA-Titel oder sowas. 

Oder sollte ich lieber ne "Übergangskarte" kaufen, also bsp. eine Serie früher, GTX 970 / 960 sowas, und mir zu späterer Jahreszeit - wenn sich die Situation hoffentlich wieder etwas entspannt - eine richtige neue Grafikkarte zulegen?


Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen! 

Liebe Grüße,

Lyrreth


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2017)

Schwer zu sagen. Die GTX 1060 sind auf jeden Fall zu teuer da, wo es noch welche gibt. Wenn du aber gebraucht eine GTX 960/70 bekommst, wäre das ne Option. Mehr kann man da an sich aktuell nicht machen


----------



## Lyrreth (9. Juli 2017)

Also deiner MEinung nach eher ne Übergangslösung.

Wie teuer dürfte denn ne gebrauchte 960/970 so in etwa maximal sein, damit's sich "lohnt"? Gab's da empfehlenswerte Modelle?

Ich denke mal, die 1070 sind auch alle zu teuer z.Zt.?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die 1070 sind auch alle zu teuer z.Zt.?


 jein. Die waren halt vor kurzem auch für 450€ zu haben, inzwischen eher ab 500€, aber für 500€ wäre zB die grad noch "okay"  https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GeForce-GTX-1070-WINDFORCE-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1286671?campaign=Grafikkarte/GIGABYTE/1286671  Eine GTX 1070 ist aber halt nur 25, vlt auch mal 30% schneller als eine GTX 1060, und 500€ sind aber wiederum gleich doppelt so viel wie die 250€, für die eine GTX 1060 bis zu der "Miner-Krise" zu haben war.

Denn falls du das nicht weißt: es sind so genannte "Miner" unterwegs, die mit Grafikkarten Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellen und dafür virtuelle Währung kassieren, und die Nachfrage ist da grad SO hoch, dass viele Grafikkarten vom Markt weggefegt sind oder halt viel teurer geworden sind.  





> Wie teuer dürfte denn ne gebrauchte 960/970 so in etwa maximal sein, damit's sich "lohnt"? Gab's da empfehlenswerte Modelle?


 also, da bin ich überfragt. Es kann sein, dass selbst die GTX 960/70 so gefragt sind, dass sie "zu teuer" sind.... 

Was du auch machen kannst, wenn die GTX 960 mehr als 120-130€ und die GTX 970 mehr als 180€ kosten sollen: eine GTX 1050 Ti liegt zwischen den beiden Karten (15% schneller als die GTX 960. 30% langsamer als die GTX 970) und kostet NEU 170€ https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+geforce+gtx+1050+ti+4gt+oc+4gb+gddr5?nbb=45c48c


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Juli 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> In schweren Zeiten für Grafikkarten-Neukäufe hatte ich Pech.
> Meine Grafikkarte verabschiedet sich leider bei jeglicher stärkeren 3D-Beanspruchung in den kompletten Freeze / PC-Shutdown.
> ...



Schau einfach mal öfter bei den Amazon Warehousdeals vorbei. Ich habe da vorige Woche eine Asus Strix 1060 6GB für 163 Euro ergattert.


----------



## Lyrreth (10. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Denn falls du das nicht weißt: es sind so genannte "Miner" unterwegs, die mit Grafikkarten Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellen und dafür virtuelle Währung kassieren, und die Nachfrage ist da grad SO hoch, dass viele Grafikkarten vom Markt weggefegt sind oder halt viel teurer geworden sind.



Ja, ist mir leider bereits bekannt, daher die Anspielung auf den wahrlich ungüstigen Zeitpunkt im Anfangspost. 



Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal öfter bei den Amazon Warehousdeals vorbei. Ich habe da vorige Woche eine Asus Strix 1060 6GB für 163 Euro ergattert.



Gute Idee, da nochmal zu schauen. Leider hab ich für solche Schnapper meist kein Glück


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir leider bereits bekannt, daher die Anspielung auf den wahrlich ungüstigen Zeitpunkt im Anfangspost.


 wusste halt nicht, ob du auch den Grund kanntest oder nur gesehen hast, dass die Karten teurer geworden bzw. weg sind  

Was du auch mal machen kannst: MediaMarkt / Saturn in Deiner Nähe aufsuchen, vlt. haben die noch ne Karte zum alten Preis da, weil die da in der Filiale nix von dem ganzen Zeug mitbekommen haben. Die Grafikkarten kosten da zwar 20-30€ mehr als bei Onlineshops, aber wenn die vlt noch ne GTX 1060 6GB für 290€ da haben oder so...?


----------



## Lyrreth (10. Juli 2017)

Hehe, alles klar.

Ja, MM bzw. Saturn in der Nähe könnte ich auch nochmal abfragen. Expert hab ich selbst schon gecheckt, da war nichts zu holen.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wusste halt nicht, ob du auch den Grund kanntest oder nur gesehen hast, dass die Karten teurer geworden bzw. weg sind



Meine Güte... was ist denn da passiert?
Grad beim Lieferanten meiner 1606 geschaut.
Hatte am 6.4. dafür 274.- bezahlt.

Die selbe Karte kostet heute 394.-!

oO


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Güte... was ist denn da passiert?
> Grad beim Lieferanten meiner 1606 geschaut.
> Hatte am 6.4. dafür 274.- bezahlt.
> 
> ...


 http://www.pcgames.de/AMD-Firma-238123/News/AMD-Grafikkarten-irre-Preise-bei-eBay-fuer-einige-RX-Modelle-durch-Miner-Nachfrage-1231139/ das betrifft inzwischen auch nvidia-Karten. auch alte, zb ne GTX 980 geht bei eBay für über 300€ weg, eine AMD R9 290X für 250€ und mehr...


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AMD Grafikkarten: irre Preise bei eBay durch Miner-Nachfrage das betrifft inzwischen auch nvidia-Karten. auch alte, zb ne GTX 980 geht bei eBay für über 300€ weg, eine AMD R9 290X für 250€ und mehr...



Ist für diejenigen, welche JETZT eine Karte brauchen natürlich sehr ärgerlich und zeigt eigentlich wie "konfus" diese Bitcoins&co sind.

Anhand welchen Faktoren werden denn die Grakas gekauft?
Bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis... klar. Aber wie funtz das?
Wär es für einen Hersteller nicht lukrativer gleich eine Hardware für solch komischen Dinge zu machen?
Ok, damit würde der Markt zusammenbrechen (?).

Anyway.
 Das Ziel, einer einheitlichen gerechten Währung kommt Bitcouns auch nicht nahe.
Alles Spekulation.


'Tschuldigung, Offtopic ->


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wär es für einen Hersteller nicht lukrativer gleich eine Hardware für solch komischen Dinge zu machen?



Das ist auch in Planung bei AMD, die Teile werden dann - vermutlich- keine Ausgänge haben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist für diejenigen, welche JETZT eine Karte brauchen natürlich sehr ärgerlich und zeigt eigentlich wie "konfus" diese Bitcoins&co sind.
> 
> Anhand welchen Faktoren werden denn die Grakas gekauft?
> Bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis... klar. Aber wie funtz das?


 Sagen wir mal ne RX 570 hat ne Rechenleistung, mit der du pro Tag beim AKTUELLEN Kurs der virtuellen Währung 10€ "verdienen" kannst. Und du vermutest, dass der Kurs mindestens noch 30 Tage so hoch bleibt. Dann lohnt es sich, die Karte für 300€ zu kaufen. Ab Tag 31 macht die Gewinn. Und wenn andere "Miner" etwas risikobereiter sind, bieten die auch zB 320€ für die Karte. Und das schaukelt sich dann hoch.

Es war halt so, dass zu den Preisen von vor ein paar Wochen so eine Karte ganz klar gewinnträchtig war, so dass eine RX 570 für nur 240€ direkt massenhaft von "Minern" gekauft wurde - die haben dann da mehrere PCs stehen, in denen jeweils gleich mehrere Karten arbeiten.  und als die Karten bei den Shops weg waren, wurde auf ebay dann trotzdem noch viel Geld geboten, weil es sich NOCH lohnte. Ab einem bestimmten Preis aber ist es zu riskant, da noch sicher Gewinn zu machen. Daher kriegst du dann eben viele Karten immer noch im Handel, aber eben für zB 500€ statt 430€, oder für 320€ statt 250€.

Und die Hersteller kommen mit der Produktion halt nicht hinterher, das ist eben ne Art "Trend", weil diese Währungen derzeit ein hoch haben. Es kann sein, dass du in 4 Wochen wiederum nen schwachen Kurs hast und die gleichen Karten für die Hälfte bei eBay verscherbelt werden.





> Wär es für einen Hersteller nicht lukrativer gleich eine Hardware für solch komischen Dinge zu machen?


 nein, weil du ja nicht wissen kannst, wie der Kurs der virtuellen Währung bzw. die Nachfrage nach Rechenpower sich entwickelt. 

Was aber durchaus denkbar ist sind "Rechenkarten", die dann echt NUR für so was da sind.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Juli 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Gute Idee, da nochmal zu schauen. Leider hab ich für solche Schnapper meist kein Glück


Mach das auf jeden Fall heute und Morgen, da gibt es nochmal 20% auf die Warehouse Deals. Ich habe gerade eine 1080 für 373 Euro bekommen und bin echt in der Versuchung nicht zu stornieren, auch wenn es für Full HD und meine alte CPU der totale Schwachsinn ist


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Mach das auf jeden Fall heute und Morgen, da gibt es nochmal 20% auf die Warehouse Deals.



das doofe bei den Warehousedeals ist, dass das ja idR Produkte sind, die dem Käufer nicht gefallen hatten - bei Grafikkarten besteht also die "Gefahr", dass die Lüfter lauter sind, als die bei dem Modell normalerweise sind, oder dass es starkes Spulenfiepen gibt.



> Ich habe gerade eine 1080 für 373 Euro bekommen und bin echt in der Versuchung nicht zu stornieren


 wieso kaufst du was, was du an sich eh stornieren willst? ^^


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das doofe bei den Warehousedeals ist, dass das ja idR Produkte sind, die dem Käufer nicht gefallen hatten - bei Grafikkarten besteht also die "Gefahr", dass die Lüfter lauter sind, als die bei dem Modell normalerweise sind, oder dass es starkes Spulenfiepen gibt.


Ich kaufe schon seit X Jahren bei den WHDs, nie Probleme gehabt, Meine letzten Käufe hatten nur beschädigte Kartons, die Strix 1060 war sogar noch versiegelt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso kaufst du was, was du an sich eh stornieren willst? ^^


Ich und mein roter Kumpel auf der rechten Schulter wollen die ja gar nicht stornieren, der verdammte Typ mit der Harfe und den Flügeln auf der linken Schulter will stornieren


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juli 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich und mein roter Kumpel auf der rechten Schulter wollen die ja gar nicht stornieren, der verdammte Typ mit der Harfe und den Flügeln auf der linken Schulter will stornieren



Dein roter Kumpel is ne Pussy, sonst würde er Dir sagen "Verkauf die 1080 für 650 EUR und hol dir dann die 1080Ti!"


----------



## Shenoox (12. Juli 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich lieber ne "Übergangskarte" kaufen, also bsp. eine Serie früher, GTX 970 / 960 sowas


Hatte auch geplant mir eine GTX 1060 zu kaufen. Allerdings hol ich mir vorerst auch eine "Übergangskarte" und zwar die GTX 1050 Ti. Die ist vom Preis her nochmal eine Ecke günstiger als eine GTX 960 und ist meiner Meinung nach als Übergangslösung völlig akzeptabel.

Wenn die Preise wieder sinken, dann rüste ich auch auf eine GTX 1060 auf, da diese nochmal einiges mehr an Leistung bringt.  Das soll nicht heißen, dass die GTX 1050 Ti schlecht ist.

Zum Schluss ist es deine Entscheidung. Aber das ist eben meine Empfehlung. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

LG


----------

